# My rabbit is so weird (part 2)



## Tohkie (Jan 18, 2012)

Does any of your rabbits do this? I've seen the sideways bunny flop, but this is a first for me... just sprawled out like this haha!! I just found her like this. At first I thought she was sick, but as soon as I petted her, she went back to normal (loves her pellets!)


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 18, 2012)

Q-tip did when she was a baby. She's outgrown it. I think it's the cutest thing.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have no idea...but that is the cutest thing ever


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 18, 2012)

Nope, never seen that. But thanks for sharing. Cutest way to see a bunny relax I've seen yet. And Dobby is Great at the Bunny Flop. 

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 19, 2012)

Coal lays around just like that all the time.


----------



## BertNErnie (Jan 21, 2012)

wow never seen that, however its the cutest!


----------



## MagPie (Jan 21, 2012)

How cute is that! Harvey'll sometimes stretch out his back legs somewhat like your bunny is doing. But he never gets that stretched out.


----------

